
Prometheus – a reflection on the development of an open-source project - jrv
https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/prometheus-has-come-of-age-a-reflection-on-the-development-of-an-open-source-project?
======
bruth
Nice reflection. I enjoy reading about how open source projects grow. Other
than the attraction of solving #monitoringsucks, were there other significant
factors that has led to the success of the project?

For that matter do others have links to or stories for other projects?

